
Steve Jobs Is Dead - heshiebee
https://wholemars.org/2019/10/31/steve-jobs-is-dead/
======
awinder
"I started the @tesla_truth Twitter handle on November 27, 2018 to refute the
disinformation campaign orchestrated by a group of Tesla short sellers who
called themselves “$TSLAQ”, noting their intent to bankrupt the company in
order to make money betting against the stock."

1\. This is a truly bizarre take on what shorting is, but Musk describes
shorting in a similar way, so I guess it's not surprising that a fanboy ate it
up.

2\. You don't need a disinformation campaign to short Tesla. You can be a long
Tesla shareholder and that is A-OK. You can also look at Tesla's valuation &
current financials and think holy moly, what are these people smoking. Welcome
to the free market, where we collectively price things based on the interplay
between these 2 groups.

3\. I can guarantee you that only some statistically insignificant number of
shorters care if Tesla goes bankrupt or not. They, in their judgement, see a
market opportunity where Tesla is overpriced, and they're calling it. Some of
these people might be Tesla owners or fans, who cares.

Then the rest of the article is just a general screed / immature clickbait
stuff (like, I don't know, putting "Steve Jobs is Dead" for clicks or
whatever). People need to grow up.

~~~
jevgeni
Obviously all of this is kind of wrong.

Short-term prices aren't driven by fundamentals, but by
rumors/sentiment/herding. So thinking that a bunch of short sellers might
orchestrate a rumor campaign against a volatile stock isn't much of a stretch.

I wouldn't hark on the bankruptcy semantics. Obviously, the original statement
doesn't necessarily mean that the bankruptcy will be the result of short
selling.

~~~
Nerdfest
This kind of thing is done on occasion. I remember the same being done to
Newbridge at the start of the tech bubble, including short-sellers arranging
damaging interviews with people who claimed they were executives with the
company. It's far easier now with social media.

It's not just Tesla either Facebook, and I believe Microsoft as well were
caught paying for entities to harm Google's reputation. There are vast amounts
of money involved.

------
Traster
Does anyone know if this guy was actually genuinely debunking Tesla myths? Or
was this just another guy crazily fighting on one side of a seemingly
ridiculous twitter fight?

~~~
new_realist
He was one of many of Elon Musk’s astroturfing accounts; just propaganda,
nothing more.

------
ChrisSD
The title is pure click bait.

~~~
Zhyl
Yep, would recommend mods rename it to something like "My Twitter account was
banned due to Short selling trolls" or something that actually described what
the article is about.

------
z92
Using a display name like "Steve Jobs" makes it look like a troll account,
misleading at the least, getting blocked isn't that much surprising.

You have to restart without trying to get a boost using popular figure's name
or photo.

~~~
andy_ppp
I think in this case it's obviously a joke, because, you know... Steve Jobs is
Dead.

------
prepend
The most insidious part of this is that it’s so boring. That means people can
rules lawyer to precipitate bans and unless there’s some high profile person,
I find it hard to maintain interest through all the details.

------
ahbyb
Is that a screenshot from iPhone where it says "5G"? I thought no iPhones
supported 5G at all yet. What's going on?

~~~
mdszy
It's a marketing ploy by AT&T to label some kind of slightly better (maybe?)
4G as 5G, kinda like when phones started to say 4G which didn't mean 4G LTE.

------
sschueller
Everyone gets their twitter account suspended if they don't confirm their
email address. It is not some conspiracy against you.

~~~
tazard
I don't know anything about the article, but I know Twitter suspended my
account immediately after confirming my email and following 1 person. I
appealed and they restored it, I logged in and they immediately suspended my
account again with no explanation. I don't think it's a conspiracy, just that
their automated bots can be trolls

------
jevgeni
Interesting article. Title needs changing, but flagging seems unnecessary.

